# Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte



## Schnitzel (25. September 2009)

*Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Hy,
ich wüßte gerne wie stark eine Graka im allgemeinen und auch im speziellem Fall der 7900GT bei gleicher Spannung unter Kälte skaliert.

Im Fall der 7900GT habe ich keinen Mod gefunden der mehr als 1,55V für den Chip hergibt.
Damit komme ich mit dem orginal Kühler und Lüfterunterstützung je nach Bench bis auf 700 - 720Mhz.
Gradus vom team Z.O.T. bringt den den Chip mit SS auf 870 Mhz,wahrscheinlich auch nur mit max 1,55V.
Sicherlich gibt es gute und weniger gute Cores,damit lassen sich die 160Mhz aber glaube ich nicht erklären.


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Ich meine, dass McZonk einen ähnlichen Mod hatte. Seine Karte lief mit DICE allerdings nur mit ~754MHz. 

Die 7900GT skaliert nicht sooo toll auf Kälte wie die aktuellen GeForce Karten.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Also ist es grundsätzlich so das bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen die Karte unter Kälte besser zu takten ist?
Halt je nach Modell mal mehr,mal weniger?

Allerdings hab ich noch einen Mod für die 7900GT gefunden bei dem ein Widerstand ausgewechselt werden muß.
7900GT Voltmod-2 - XtremeSystems Forums
Damit wären dann theoretisch in Kombination mit dem andern mod bis zu 1,85V möglich.
Das wäre dann die erklärung für den abartigen Chiptakt


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Ja Kälte bringt auf jeden Fall ein paar MHz. 

Wie du bereits gesagt hast bei manchen Karten mehr und bei manchen weniger. Die aktuellen HD4890 skalieren z.B. überhaupt nicht auf kälte.

Ja 1,85V sollten die Lösung sein. Allerdings brauchst du bei der Spannung auf jeden Fall DICE oder LN2  Sonst geht da nichts mehr.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Ja,schon klar.Irgendwann wird die Kälte gebraucht um der Abwärme überhaupt Herr zu werden.
Es wird aber auch dringendst von den 1,85V abgeraten.


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

We are eXtreme - are you?  Gerade sowas finde ich richtig interessant


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Ja,dann sollte man aber die Stufen einzeln durchgehen um überhaupt Ergebnisse zu bekommen.
Nicht das die Karte mit 1,85V beim ersten Einschalten direkt den Sittich macht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Wie skaliert eig eine 4890 mit Kälte ?
Gibt es bei Grakas eig auch den Coldbug ?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (26. September 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*



> der8auer: Die aktuellen HD4890 skalieren z.B. überhaupt nicht auf kälte.


ja natürlich gibt es den coldbug auch dort.


----------



## klEb (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

4890 skalieren auch auf Kälte


----------



## Kovsk (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Aber nur wenn man das passende Mod BIOS hat damit die Karte nicht ab 1066MHz sperrt Stefan


----------



## CoNtAcT (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man das passende Mod BIOS hat damit die Karte nicht ab 1066MHz sperrt Stefan



Ich habe zwei davon (4890er), wo bekomme ich das Bios her?


----------



## Kovsk (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Ein bisschen in den internationalen Foren stöbern, da müsste es rumgeistern


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*

Bin gespannt wie die 5870x2 in der Richtung abgeht. Das Extrem OC Potenzial drin ist, zeigt ja der neue WR in 3D Mark 03 mit 3xHD5870: Neuer Rekord in 3DMark mit drei HD 5870 - 05.10.2009 - ComputerBase

VOn 850 auf 1200MHz GPU Takt O.O Gibts überhaupt schon VMods für die Karte softwareseitig? Dass die da schon rumlöten könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Hollywood (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei davon (4890er), wo bekomme ich das Bios her?



soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das auch nicht bei jeder 4890.


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Skalierung einer Graka unter Kälte*



Hollywood schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das auch nicht bei jeder 4890.



Verkaufe also doch die zwei 4890er und hole mir eine 5890!?


----------

